# Keeping a Nerite Snail in my Betta Fish Tank



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

I once kept a nerite and two ghost shrimp with my late Betta (Navy) in a tank that size, and it worked well enough. One day, I accidentally put a metal can in the tank, not realizing it was metal, with the intention of turning it into a makeshift filter...the can rusted, stressing Navy out enough for him to catch velvet and killing his invert tank mates. But to answer your question; yes, a nerite would be comfortable in a 5 gallon, and many bettas will make little or no attempt to disturb it/


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

It depends. Some eat small snails and harass large snails. Be prepare to move the snail when that happens.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Just have plenty of plants and they'll be fine. Ive had 4 nerites in with my Female betta for months. She has taken out dwarf frogs, harassed a few cories and bites my wife but completely disregards the nerites. BUT, they have their OWN personalities. 
Good luck!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I've always kept nerites with my bettas and other than the betta checking them out when they first meet the betta pretty much ignores them.

I actually need to get some nerites as soon as it warms up a bit for shipping. Best little algae eaters you could ask for in a nano tank.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

MOST Bettas are fine with Nerites. There are occasional exceptions with hyper-aggressive bettas.

But usually, they're a good combination. I've never had a problem with any of mine.


----------

